# Tree Rolls on Man--Cedar Falls,IA



## lumberinspector (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.kwwl.com/Global/story.asp?S=10860281

Don't know much more than what the article states but makes you think.


----------



## outofmytree (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if he knows the acronym RTFM. Or watched the DVD that came with the saw. Or use a little common sense? At least he got help fast and is stable. 

You think maybe Darwin was onto something?


----------



## smokechase II (Aug 9, 2009)

*Errors*

There are a variety of ways this error could have occurred. 

Glad he is doing .............

===============

I sure like those air bags. When I was an EMT / Fire Dept volunteer in the 1980's they were just starting with those.

Can you picture how hard and slow it would be to jack up a tree otherwise?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 9, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> There are a variety of ways this error could have occurred.
> 
> Glad he is doing .........:agree2:i see 2 tom trees


----------

